

The Onion’s ClickHole Opens Its Traffic-Baiting Maw - sunilkumarc
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/12/the-onions-clickhole-opens-its-traffic-baiting-maw/

======
jayshahtx
Link-bait is the most frustrating trend on the internet. I read somewhere when
outlets such as NYTimes were interviewed on their perception of BuzzFeed. The
overwhelming response was "we're not worried at all, BuzzFeed has not taken
any traffic from us".

On a similar note, clicking on links that take you to a YouTube video vs just
playing the YouTube video (embedded) is immensely annoying.

~~~
TheCraiggers
For what it's worth, I disagree. For one, I would rather see additional
content on the page instead of a huge embedded video that I may not watch
(especially at work). Secondly, links to Youtube are handled better on mobile
devices than embedded videos, opening the Youtube app instead of relying on
the browser to handle it.

------
danielweber
clickhole.com also being discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7883170](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7883170)

------
kaeruct
how can i get paid to write stuff like this?

~~~
goatforce5
Google "5 easy tips to get paid writing stuff like this that you won't
believe!" and you'll probably find something.

